# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  خبز لمرظف = مجسف

## سنع ليوا

*السلام عليكن يميع الغاليات من بنيات و حرمات
أشكر خواتي و بناتي لي ردن البارحه عليه مشكورات و ماقصرتن يابنيات
خبرتكن بشارك وياكن ,, و اليوم عندي طريقة خبز عماني .. الله يذكرها بالخير يارتيه تعلمته منها هو يشبه خبز عندنا نحن نسميه مجسف و هم يسمونه مرظف و أتمنى اتيربنه و تخبرني .. عن نفسي أنـا و عيالي و أبو عيالي نتخبل عليه .. إذا بتسوينه عالريوق زين على زين و اذا تراج بتسوينه عشا أزين و أزين ..و بالتوفيج لكن يميع.. و ألحين أخليكن مع الطريقة والصور*



*و هاذي المكونات 

أول شي عندنا التمر*



*طحين أبيض و أسمر تخلطينهم مع بعض بنفس الكمية و تنخلينهم .. بس أنا عندي أبيض بس*



*و سمن اخلطيه ويا شوية زيت نباتي*



*ألحينه الطريقة : 
اعيني التمر بماي زين مازين بيديج و عقب صفيه .. و سوي حفرة في وسط الطحين و صبي فيها ماي التمر و اعينيه زين*







*و من تعينينها عدل غطيها بنايلون و خليها ساعتين أو أكثر* 




*وعقب نقسم العيينه إلى كور بهالشكل*



*وكل كورة نسويها دائرة . و كل دائرة نجسفها نص دائرة و هالنص نسويه مثلث*







*و خلاف هاتي التاوه و حطيها على نار هادية و حطي عليها المثلث لين تبدأ تسوي فقاقيع و سيده حطي عليها خاشوقة سمن و ارفعي عليها الضو*



*و عقب ماتجهز ممكن ترشين عليها سكر أو تقدمينها مثل ماهي .. و اليهال يحبون عليها سكر*







*و سلامتكن .. وبالعافية عليكن*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## روعه الايمان

يم يمي

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## HNHN

_مشكووورة الغالية على الاكلة الحلوة_

----------


## الهن2008وف

يا سلام الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## ام الصبر

:12 (43):  هذي ورده مني لج على هالأكله الطيبة,,تسلميييين

----------


## Um Hazza33

فعلا هالخبز لذيذ واحنا بالبيت كلنا نحبه

مشكوره

----------


## wooow

شكرا عالطريقة الغالية

----------


## بثـينه

طريقه غريبه وعجيبه !!

عمري ما سويت خبز و دووووم خاطري أسوي مجسف ..
أمي الله يحفظها تسويه لذيذ بس طريقتها غير مب شرات هاي ^^

بس ان شا ءالله بجرب طريقتج .. بس أحسها وايد بسيطه بس جذه طحين و تمر وبس !! ما شي ملح أو سكر!! 

و سؤال .. بعد ما نجسف الدائره لشكل المثلث نضغط عليها والا بس نجسفها و نحطها دايركت في التاوه ؟؟

أكييييييييييد بجربها لانها عيبتني .. و يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## سمسانه

أحس بها لذيييييييذ وتنفع لفوالة العصر انشالله بطبقها جرييييييييب
ومشكوووووووووووورة الغالية ع الطريقة والاكلة اليديدة

----------


## الريـم2009

وااااااااااااااااااااااو اموت عليه هالخبز امي تسويه بس بدون تمر رووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## روعه_99

تسلم اييدج اختي ,, بس انا مرة كلته كان شكله مربع وفيه طعم الهيل ,, انا واايد احب هالخبز اللي تعرف طريقته الاماراتيه تحطنا ايااها ولا تطرشلي ايااها ع الخااص بلييز بناات لا تطنشووني << شكلهاا تتوحم خخخخ

----------


## قمقووومة

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أم رشودي1

تسلم ايدج

----------


## سنع ليوا

> يم يمي
> 
> الله يعطيج العافيه


يعافيج الغاليه ماقصرتي

----------


## سنع ليوا

> طريقه غريبه وعجيبه !!
> 
> عمري ما سويت خبز و دووووم خاطري أسوي مجسف ..
> أمي الله يحفظها تسويه لذيذ بس طريقتها غير مب شرات هاي ^^
> 
> بس ان شا ءالله بجرب طريقتج .. بس أحسها وايد بسيطه بس جذه طحين و تمر وبس !! ما شي ملح أو سكر!! 
> 
> و سؤال .. بعد ما نجسف الدائره لشكل المثلث نضغط عليها والا بس نجسفها و نحطها دايركت في التاوه ؟؟
> 
> أكييييييييييد بجربها لانها عيبتني .. و يسلمووووووووووووو


مشكوره الغاليه .ماشي سكر لا اتحطينه فالعيينه ولملح حطي بس شوي ذره فالطحين عقب ما تنخلينه والمثلث لازم تظغطين عليه لينما ياخذ شكله النهائي وبعدين اتحطينه فالتاوه وانشالله يظبط وياج وخبريني واي سؤال انا جاهزه 




> أحس بها لذيييييييذ وتنفع لفوالة العصر انشالله بطبقها جرييييييييب
> ومشكوووووووووووورة الغالية ع الطريقة والاكلة اليديدة


هيه الغاليه طبقيه صدقتي فنان لفوالة العصر وخبرينا واعزمينا ومشكوره 




> وااااااااااااااااااااااو اموت عليه هالخبز امي تسويه بس بدون تمر رووووووووووووووووووووعه


مشكوره الغاليه هيه شي ناس يسونه بلا تمر وتسلم ايدها الوالده اكيد خبزها لذيذ 




> تسلم اييدج اختي ,, بس انا مرة كلته كان شكله مربع وفيه طعم الهيل ,, انا واايد احب هالخبز اللي تعرف طريقته الاماراتيه تحطنا ايااها ولا تطرشلي ايااها ع الخااص بلييز بناات لا تطنشووني << شكلهاا تتوحم خخخخ


الغاليه حبيبتي بطرشلج انشالله طريقة المجسف اذا تقصدينه لا تحاتين والخبز المربع يسمونه شباتي وشي خبز يمني مربع بعد وايد انواع تسلمين 



> يسلمووووووووووووووووووو


تسلمين امي الغاليه مشكوره




> تسلم ايدج


تسلم يديج الغاليه

----------


## سنع ليوا

> يم يمي
> 
> الله يعطيج العافيه


يعافيج امي الغاليه مشكوه 




> _مشكووورة الغالية على الاكلة الحلوة_


انتي الحلوه الغاليه مشكوره




> يا سلام الله يعطيج العافية


سلام الله عليج الغاليه مشكوره




> هذي ورده مني لج على هالأكله الطيبة,,تسلميييين


فديتج الغاليه مشكوره انتي ورده مشكوره




> فعلا هالخبز لذيذ واحنا بالبيت كلنا نحبه
> ماشالله عليكم عليكم بالف عافيه مشكوره
> 
> مشكوره





> شكرا عالطريقة الغالية


مشكوره امي شكرا

----------


## sharjah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .*

تسلم الأيادي  :Smile: 

طريقة ماماتي غير .*

طبعاً كل يوم يمعة يكون عندنا عيد لأن المجسف يكون الوجبة الأساسية  :Smile:

----------


## o.k

مـــاشـــاءالله أنــا أمـــــوووووت ف الخبز والمعجــــــنـــات بـــشكـــل عــــام...
لــــذيييييييذ وع فـــكره أنــــا مــــن بــــوظـــــبــــي جان بطـــرشيــــلي خخخخخـــخخخخ
تــــسلـــم إيـــــدج..

----------


## السيليه

شكرا عالطريقة الغالية

----------


## Zary

حلوة الطريقة

----------


## شما المحيربي

تسلم ايدج على الموضوع الحلو ^_^

----------


## hoor_23

مشكورة ع الطريقة

----------


## أحلى من الزين

مشكووووووووووووووووووره ع الطريق بس بغينا المقادير بالضبط الله يسلمج

----------


## عنود الريم

تسلم ايدك

----------


## ليالي نيو لوك

تسلم ايدج

----------


## bulbula

يعطيك العافيه وتسلم يدينك

----------


## مرحباني

ماااشااء الله عليييييج 


شكله يمي يمي يعطيييييج العافيه حبووبه 


وتسلم ايدج الحلووه


 :Smile:

----------


## الجازي 66

يسلموووووووووووووو شكله لذيذ

----------


## أم الأطفال

موووووووووووفقه حبوبه

----------


## ام كايد111

الله يعطيج الصحة والعافية الصراحة شكلة لذيذ

----------


## شوق المحبهـ

شكلهـ حلووو يباانااا نسوووووي

يعطيج الف عااافيهـ

----------


## دمعة المقهور

سهلة الطريقة
ومشكووورة حبوبه

----------


## أيام وتعدي

تسلمين

----------


## همس المشــاعر

يا سلااااااام

----------


## غالية المري

يعطيج الف الف عافيه 
وهني وعافيه عليكم وعلى جميع اللي خذوا الوصفه وطبقوها وبيطبقونها بعون الله
وايد عيبتني الطريقه وخاصه ان ولدي ربي يحفظه يحب كل انواع الخبز 
بس ولا عليج امارة 

ياريت تخرينا :
كم كوب طحين 
وكم كوب ماي
عشان يضبط ويانا 

وعساج على القوه وان بغتيها من الخاطر (( صج انج سنعه)) ورحم الله من ربوج

غاليه المري

----------


## UAE Joori

يعطيج العافية

----------


## jameela200

امممممممممممممممممممممممممم شكله غاوي

----------


## شيما333

واااااااااااااو

----------


## سنع ليوا

> يا سلااااااام


ياسلام عليج مشكوره الغاليه تسلمين




> يعطيج الف الف عافيه 
> وهني وعافيه عليكم وعلى جميع اللي خذوا الوصفه وطبقوها وبيطبقونها بعون الله
> وايد عيبتني الطريقه وخاصه ان ولدي ربي يحفظه يحب كل انواع الخبز 
> بس ولا عليج امارة 
> 
> ياريت تخرينا :
> كم كوب طحين 
> وكم كوب ماي
> عشان يضبط ويانا 
> ...


الله يعافيج الغاليه ماقصرتي مرحبابج مشكوره انتي ((السنع والذوق كله)) الغاليه ز بالنسبه للكميه كم كوب يعني على حسب هال البيت كم عددهم انا استعمل بالجيله ولا كوبين والماي لين ما تستوي العيينه والله سمحيلي المقادير مب انا اعرف اقولها ما عليج انشالله بيظبط وياج وخبرينا وصوريلنا وبالهني والعافيه عليه الصغيرون ربي يحفظه ويخليه لامه الغاليه 




> يعطيج العافية


الله يعافيج حبيتي ماا قصرتي مشكوره 




> امممممممممممممممممممممممممم شكله غاوي


انتي الغاويه حبيتي ما قصرتي مشكوره 




> واااااااااااااو


مشكوره الغاليه ما قصرتي تسلمين

----------


## فريدة

تسلم الايادي

----------


## عذاري العين

مشكورة ع الطخة انا وايد احب المخبوزات,,,,

قيد التنفيذ

----------


## ام غايوتى

*يم ..يم ..يم ... يمى .. لذيذذذذ هذا الخبز وايد احبه*

----------


## (( عيون ))

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## لحن البراءه

هالخبز وااايد حلو 
وتسلمين حبوبه

----------


## ريتاج البلوشي

لذييييذة .. نحن نسوي شراتها تقريبا لكن بالدبس اليابس

----------


## ام وعووودي

مشكووووووووووره عالوصف صج صج عذاب وانا امووووووووووووووووت في هالخبز ودومني اسويه لصغاريه وياسكر

----------


## ام وعووودي

مشكووووووووووره عالوصف صج صج عذاب وانا امووووووووووووووووت في هالخبز ودومني اسويه لصغاريه وياسكر

----------


## ريم الفلا55

تسلمين ياغااالية

ونتريا اليديد

----------


## ضرسانه

:Salam Allah: 

تسلم أيدج و مشكورة على الأكله الحلوه
بس حبيت أأكد على المقادير 
طحين ابيض و ملح شوي نخلطة مع الطحين و ماء التمر بس 

يعني ماشي بيكن باودر ولا خميرة و لا حليب بودرة صح 

بغيت أعرف وين نستخدم السمن مع الزيت نباتي شوي 
وشكرا

----------


## Bee2020

أسميج أنج سنعة يا سنع ليوا .... ماشاالله عليج ... شكله صدق خباااااااااال .. تسلم يديج أنتي وربيعتج .. ماشاالله عليكن .... بإذن الله بيربه و بحاول أحط صور تطبيقي لطريقتج .. ومشكووورة

----------


## مينا القلب

امممممممممم شكله لذيذ ,,يباني اطبقة ,,تسلمين يا سنع ليوا

----------


## Um_Afaaare

بصراحه اول مره اشوف واسمع بهالخبز بس شكله لذيذ
يم يم يم

----------


## بطه22

الله شكككككككككككله لذيييييييذ يبالى يوووووووووووم اقعد اسوويه

----------


## الفراشــة

شكرا عالطريقة الغالية

----------


## عيوز بس غاويه

من زمان ادور هالطريقه

يعطيج العافيه وما قصرتي

----------


## مــزون

شكل الخبزة لذيذ
يمي يم 

مشكورة على الطريقة اختي

----------


## حرمه كيوت

حلوه بس دهنيه
انا ما اكل اي شي دهني
تسلم ايدج

----------


## cute me

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## أصلي بدوية

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------

